
Let the Free Market Fight Chinese Censorship - angry_octet
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/let-the-free-market-fight-chinese-censorship/
======
dredmorbius
Because tyranny and censorship against Britain's colonies in North America,
slavery in the southern US, labour rights and protections, Nazism in Europe,
self-rule in India and Ireland, and civil, women's, LGBTQX, and other grants
of freedoms and protections to the underprivileged from the wealthy, were all
delivered by the free market.

Not.

